# well Hello there



## fluffy (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I just found this board & thought I'd join. My names Craig and I practice Kempo Karate Do. I've been studying for ten years , well more actually but I took a several year hiatus in my late teens. anyhow Just thought I'd say Hi.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello Fluffy and welcome to MartialTalk.  Enjoy your stay and happy posting.


----------



## fluffy (Jan 15, 2005)

now I just have to get used to this board set up so I can post more


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome!  :wavey:  Tell us more about you! (What kind of kempo, who you train with, etc.)! Enjoy your time with all of us on MartialTalk.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi fluffy!  Great name.    I hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## Raewyn (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome aboard, happy posting.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Fluffy, so how did you pick that name?  My daughter had a joke about that...being the opposite of hard and edgy...   Welcome to the board and if you need any help with User CP or posting or whatever let me know...just PM me by pressing the name.  TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2005)

Greetings, also, from Washington State, fluffy - Vancouver (not B.C.) here.  Enjoy the board!


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 17, 2005)

-Greetings from Western New York!!! Any questions, just fire away!


A---)


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Fluffy! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Baytor (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Fluffy.


----------



## Zepp (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome aboard the board! :wavey:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 26, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey: Welcome to Martial Talk, & please don't hesitate to ask for assistance if you need it.  Happy posting!


----------



## still learning (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello, Welcome aboard and enjoy the forums....Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Fluffy 

Welcome to the group and I hope you enjoy yourself here~!

~Tess


----------

